# Storage question



## lowelz (Jun 27, 2008)

This might be a dumb question but... I was watching a movie, can't remember the name of it, the guy was a dealer and he stored his herb in the freezer. So I'm wondering if there is any truth or benefit to doing that or is it just a dumb scene in the movie? Btw the herb was cured already, he wasn't curing it in the freezer he was just storing it. The only thing I could think of is that he didn't want the herb to dry out because it loses it's weight. Does anyone have any info on this strategy or should I chalk it up as a nonsense movie scene?

Thanks


----------



## BBFan (Jun 27, 2008)

Refrigerators and freezers operate on the same level as an air conditioner; they dry out the air and cool it.  Anything you put in there needs to be tightly sealed.  I've never stored bud in the freezer, so I can't speak from personal experience.  Though I think I've heard of people doing it, so maybe there's something to it.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 27, 2008)

i think the movie might be Bongwater...is it??? but in my experience after curing the freezer is a good means of storage if sealed properly...i used a air tight freezer/vegetable bags or something...vacuum sealed pretty much air tight...i've stored in a freezer for up to maybe 8-10 months i think...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 27, 2008)

i thought cold made the trichs release from the bud. thats why they use ice when making hash.. i could be very wrong.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 27, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i thought cold made the trichs release from the bud. thats why they use ice when making hash.. i could be very wrong.


yup, you nailed it. i wouldnt move it around to much the trich's will fall right off. it also forces any moisture in bud to surface causing possible ice crystals to form.  im sure you could do it but it might be tough.


----------



## skunk_uk (Jun 28, 2008)

jars glass jars from any supermarket! £1 for a jar that'll hold 2-4 oz depending on the bud and how u ram it in! that is the safest bet! freezer probably ok but if u dont wanna risk the triches falling off then get the jars! the buds need to be pretty dry tho b4 goin in the jars! good luck anyway ! peace n pot!


----------



## desertsead (Jun 29, 2008)

I've stored bud this way and it's stayed fresh for years.  And no freezers and refrigerators don't dry anything out like a/c (I'm an hvac engenieer).


----------



## lowelz (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, the movie was called "bongwater" lol. its been on showtime a lot lately. Alright thanks for all the replies, I thought maybe the freezer would hold the moisture in the bud but from the sounds of it, it's not worth it. I've heard of freezing herb to make hash because the triches come off easier but I wasnt sure how true it was. Anyway, thanks again, I wont be risking storing it in the freezer.


----------

